# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Blaasjes in gezicht-bijwerking?

## Biancsss

Hallo, ik ben hier nieuw en ik heb een vraag !  :Embarrassment:  
Ik gebruik de cipramil voor depresie.
En nu heb ik bijwerkingen op mijn gezicht.  :Frown:  
Wie heeft dit ook of gebruikt dit ook ?
Het zijn geen puisten maar een soort van blaasjes.
Als ik er niks aan doe dan word het flink rood en gaat het pijn doen.
Ik heb ook een speciale hormoon creme (elocon) om dit tegen te gaan.  :Frown:  

Ik had al eerder hier gelezen en het stond mij hier wel aan.  :Smile:  
Vandaar dat ik lid ben geworden.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik zou echt niet weten of dit een bijwerking kan zijn van Cipramil...staat die bijwerking in de bijsluiter?
Een goede verzachtende créme gebruiken die de huid ontspant en roodheid tegen gaat??

Ik heb tijdens mijn chemische peelingbehandeling bij de dermatoloog ook één keer last gekregen van wat waterachtige blaasjes...daar moest ik Eucerin-créme anti-redness voor gebruiken of dezelfde créme maar dan van een ander merk(kreeg kleine staaltubetjes mee...ik zal de namen hier nog eens opzetten vandaag of morgen!)

Sterkte en succes
Ag Xx

----------


## Biancsss

Ik ben blij dat iemand reageerd, want ik dacht al .....
Het zijn inderdaad waterachtige bultjes en ze zijn rood.
Soms zitten er hele kleine etter bultjes bij.
Het staat inderdaad ook in de bijsluiter.
Niet persee op het gezicht, maar het staat er zo "huiduitslag".
Het voelt branderig aan en als ik er niks aan doe voel ik pijn in mijn gezicht.
Bedankt voor je reactie, ik dacht al er wordt helemaal niet gereageerd.

----------


## Agnes574

Soms duurt het wel even hoor voor de juiste persoon op een post reageert...ze zitten niet allemaal dagelijks op de pc hé?
Geduld meid!
De reacties komen wel!

Sterkte!
Agnes Xx

----------


## Felice

Hoi Bianca,

Ik ken dat gevoel van "er reageert niemand", terwijl je steeds kijkt of er een antwoord komt. Dan is het teleurstellend als er niemand reageert. Maar in dit geval van jou: ik zie je post net pas en kan er geen antwoord op geven, omdat ik dat middel niet ken. Ik zou ook kijken op de bijsluiter en eventueel de huisarts vragen of er een goede huidcreme bestaat die je kan ondersteunen. Of bij de apotheker vragen.
Of, als het erge vormen aanneemt, kijken of hij een ander AD weet voor jou wat bij jouw klachten past.
Succes he!

----------

